# Dress-Opposite Party



## kruel 1

I was talking to my friend yesterday about the Halloween party she and her husband have every year.She told me that the theme for this years party would be dress-opposite,a crossdressing party!She wants all the gals to wear guy costumes and all the guys to wear girl costumes.She said that she got the idea on the internet.
I'm not to big on the idea,but I don't want to be as my girlfriend put it "a stick in the mud".She loves the whole idea and pointed out that everyone at the party will be in drag.I did dress as a girl for Halloween one time,but I was only ten and it was my aunt's idea.
I was wondering if any of you have ever been to a dress-opposite party,and if you have any costume suggestions.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

This isn't quite a cross-dressing thing, but for some reason the post reminded me of this costume I once saw at a party.
The husband and wife came dressed as the bride and groom on a wedding cake, I thought, so? What's the big deal about these costumes?
Then the stood up and walked across the room.
Their clothes were completely cut away in the backm held in place by little straps over naked skin, of course they were wearing their underware!
Maybe cross-dressing as reversed male/ female -wife/husband might be funny?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain

I just have to tell you all this:back about 6-7 years ago(the last time the police blocked off M st in Georgetown(Washington D.C.)for Halloween.My buddy & I were roaming the streets(dressed up,of course).We stopped in this bar,sat down and this couple(guy & girl)came in dress in trench coats.They stopped,opened their trench coats and both had different anatomies(the girl had you-know-what(a guy thing) & the guy had a girl's thang).Then they closed their coats and left.Pretty funny,I thought.

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

A woman in this town may have "improved" upon the basic "Guy-thing" anatomy displayed by attaching a small string to it so when the coat was opened it made something "Salute"!
I was attending a big-money costume competion one time and the poular vote for first place went to a guy in a trenchcoat(guy-thing displayed inside)
Since the first place winner was to appear on the local late night Horror Movie show with the host and talk about and display his first place winning costume, "Mr. Trenchcoat" got bumped from first by the powers that be.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## kruel 1

Hey guys,and thanks for the input.
I guess I'll just have to wait and see what my GF wants to do.She's got her sister in on the costume hunt now and they're having a time.She's trying to find out what the other guest are wearing,so we can be "different".I'll keep you posted.
Something tells me this Halloween might be my scariest ever!


----------



## kruel 1

Hey Gym and rod!I haven't posted in a while,I've been busy.I told you guys I'd keep you posted on our costumes for the "dress-opposite" party,so here it is.My GF asked some of the other couples what they were going to be,to try and get some ideas.She discovered that there will be fifties,sixties and seventies themed couples;so her idea is for us to be the eighties couple.She wants to go as a Wham or Miami Vice guy and have me dress as a Cyndi Lauper type girl!
I guess it depends on whether or not we can come up with the clothing for our costumes.I'm actually starting to think this could be fun after all.I'll let you know!
kruel 1


----------



## Mercenary_1654

Yes, my gf and I gone to couple of those parties. My first was all out. I was being a good sport. I gone as a woman executive. I wore a white blouse, black jacket and black skirt. I wore 3'' heels. I had borrow a purse. I wore the proper under garments and pantyhose.

I bought everything new. My gf and I gone shopping for it.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

This was posted in 2003, don't expect a responce.


----------



## TheCostumer

Quote: This was posted in 2003, don't expect a response: Quote


I have never been invited to such a party!

Why not go as Martha Stewart?










Here's me as Martha for a charity benefit.










Good luck.

TC


----------



## TheCostumer

Another recommendation:

Why not go as Dr. Melphi of The Sopranos.

Get a three piece outfit from a resale shop or boutique at a small cost.










Well, good luck!

TC


----------



## Scatterbrains

Lurks in the shadows said:


> This was posted in 2003, don't expect a responce.


LOL!!!...

well, since it's reopened....

I went to a daddy/daughter halloween party for Girl Scouts. I dressed as a woman...basically the wig and dress made me look like Mama from Mama's family. I used a couple of water balloons to enhance my womanliness. Not only did I win the best costume, but I got felt up by most of the other dads..


----------



## wristslitter

Scatterbrains said:


> LOL!!!...
> 
> well, since it's reopened....
> 
> I went to a daddy/daughter halloween party for Girl Scouts. I dressed as a woman...basically the wig and dress made me look like Mama from Mama's family. I used a couple of water balloons to enhance my womanliness. Not only did I win the best costume, but I got felt up by most of the other dads..


I was in the same boat Scatterbrains, when I went to the NYC Halloween parade, I was felt up by guys and gals, I felt so violated.


----------



## TheCostumer

Why not try something like this!


----------



## Scry

Scatterbrains said:


> LOL!!!...
> 
> well, since it's reopened....
> 
> I went to a daddy/daughter halloween party for Girl Scouts. I dressed as a woman...basically the wig and dress made me look like Mama from Mama's family. I used a couple of water balloons to enhance my womanliness. Not only did I win the best costume, but I got felt up by most of the other dads..



it must be the balloon boobies... I had the same thing happen to me when I was a Zombie Amy Winehouse.

My advice would be to basically choose a female character that dresses in a somewhat masculine style... then basically its just a wig and make up job. Nothing majorly embarassing. 

With the Wino Zombie, cause i was running out of time i simply just wore Jeans with a daisy duke style top (shirt made into a bow.)


----------



## Junit

If this topic were still in debate for the original postee  I would say go all out! Wear a silky dress and high heels, waterboobs and makeup, the whole bit. When else will you get the chance to see what the opposite sex does daily, without getting bizarre looks?


----------



## TheCostumer

Junit said:


> If this topic were still in debate for the original postee  I would say go all out! Wear a silky dress and high heels, waterboobs and makeup, the whole bit. When else will you get the chance to see what the opposite sex does daily, without getting bizarre looks?


I agree!


----------



## Baron Samedi

Some years ago, My good lady wife and I were invited to a "Vicars and Ho's" themed party.
Mrs Samedi, Bless her, informed me that it was a "cross dress" affair, and the gals would be dressed as Vicars and vice versa.
Needless to say, on arrival at said function, resplendant in full "working girl" paraphanalia including mini skirt (my legs were better back then), stockings, suspenders and 3" heels I found that cross dressing was not in fact the order of the day...and that I was the only bloke dressed as a tart.
After the general hilarity had subsided somewhat, and after fighting off a couple dozen randy vicars with a few deft swings of me handbag, I then faced the prospect of walking home drunk on 3" stilletto's...

_before anybody should ask...NO pictures exist of this. I made sure of that._


----------



## TheCostumer

This year I went as a Mother Superior for my Mardi Gras Party!










I was given the utmost respect!!!!!

Also I won the second prize! A Cardinal costume beat me out!


----------

